# My 2020 bruin



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Covid made 2020 a weird year to say the least. But for my family, it will always hold a bunch of great memories. I drew a mutli season bear tag on the SJ unit. We made a total of 11 trips down to hunt over my bait and finally with hounds. I was able to leave my camp in Blanding at a friends place so we didn’t have to drag it back and forth. We had a blast. I had 11 bears hitting my bait including two great big boars. I passed three bears hoping to get a great one. Was able to get my boar with hounds during the fall hunt. Chased him for four miles straight up before he treed. Super happy with him and will never forget how fun it was with my sweetheart and kids.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

That's awesome. That's a nice looking color.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

great job. awesome bear congrats


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! I always thought that would be a fun unit to hunt bears in.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang, that's a great looking bear!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Super bear!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome bear! Can't wait to get my first!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a nice one!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks for the kind comments. I am excited to get my bear back. I’m doing a full body mount. Figured ya only live once. May have to sell half the cows to pay the taxy bill though😁
I will post pics when I get him back.


----------

